# Smoked Cream Cheese?



## duffman (Jul 17, 2021)

I have read a few articles about smoked Cream cheese in the last week or so. I thought I would give it a try while I smoke a beef roast today. I scored the cream cheese. Then I brushed it with olive oil. Lastly I sprinkled them with some seasoning. Throwing them in the smoker at 250ish for 3ish hours. I will let you know if this is great or a collosal failure. Ha


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 17, 2021)

Never tried smoking cream cheese at 250 degrees. I cold smoke cream cheese around 70-75 degrees.

Curious how it turns out.
Watching…


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 17, 2021)

I think you're going to be scraping melted cheese out of that pan....


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 17, 2021)

It's been a trend for a couple of weeks - I don't have Facebook but have had like 20 people send me links to it as they know I am always looking for new recipes -  it looks doable and it will melt so it has to be done on a sheet tray covered in foil (otherwise one heck of a mess) or something similar - I would choose to make a custom rub and cut the salt down if any at all - there is already salt in the cream cheese and most people will want to eat this on salty crackers or something,

Looking forward to seeing how yours turn out and what your thoughts are on it


----------



## duffman (Jul 17, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I think you're going to be scraping melted cheese out of that pan....


Very likely. I am highly skeptical but it is a cheap experiment.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 17, 2021)

duffman said:


> Very likely. I am highly skeptical but it is a cheap experiment.



Experiments are the best!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 17, 2021)

duffman said:


> Very likely. I am highly skeptical but it is a cheap experiment.


Just because it's melted doesn't mean you can't use it for something ;-)


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2021)

Heck if it melts it'll be a good base for a dip!

Jim


----------



## olaf (Jul 17, 2021)

I was anxious to give this a try I'll wait for your results first.


----------



## duffman (Jul 17, 2021)

Success! They didn't melt into a puddle of goo and they taste really good. I will be doing this again in the future.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 17, 2021)

duffman said:


> Success! They didn't melt into a puddle of goo and they taste really good. I will be doing this again in the future.



Excellent! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 17, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice. I hot smoke little perch fillets with foil pellet pouches (=a lot of smoke fast) for a smoky cream cheese dip/spread, but will have to try smoking the cheese too.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

I also have seen a ton of posts on the cream cheese on FB the last few weeks. How was the texture of your finished cheese?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 17, 2021)

Following the smoked cream cheese fad too. Interesting and intrigued! I have a chile verde that has cream cheese in it that would love to be smoked! Shucks I'm smoking about 4 dozen oysters right now that make a great pairing.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2021)

Smoked cream cheese is fantastic . Doesn't melt like you think it would . My favorite in pork shots .
That looks great .


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Doesn't melt like you think it would


Skins over on the outside , and that holds it together .


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 17, 2021)

Seeing is believing.  I almost tried this with a 1/2 block we had in the fridge.  The only other soft cheese I've tried is brie, and I put a topping on it.  #636 on the bucket list.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks interesting. Never heard of using olive oil on cream cheese before. Let alone hot smoking it.  How was the texture of the skin?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2021)

That looks fantastic to me. I never even thought of smoking cream cheese, cause I thought it would just melt all over the bottom of the pan. Judy just made some bagels & I have cream cheese on the grocery list. Will have to smoke some & put it on a bagel with some homemade lox!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 18, 2021)

We live and we learn. Thanks for the experiment!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 18, 2021)

Very interesting. Have cold smoked before but as others figured I thought would be large mess at higher heat.


----------



## JayBod (Aug 8, 2021)

Can you just put this back In the fridge after and does it keep well


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 8, 2021)

We don't usually have anything left for the fridge.  But the 1 time that we did the smoke flavor was enhanced by the cooling process.  I've done probably 10  packs in the last couple of weeks.  The fam prefers the Meat Church DeezNiuts rub @ 250 for 45 mins them topped with pepper jelly for an additional 15. I was very sceptical to say the least ! Now they request it several times a week.


----------



## JayBod (Aug 8, 2021)

912smoker said:


> We don't usually have anything left for the fridge.  But the 1 time that we did the smoke flavor was enhanced by the cooling process.  I've done probably 10  packs in the last couple of weeks.  The fam prefers the Meat Church DeezNiuts rub @ 250 for 45 mins them topped with pepper jelly for an additional 15. I was very sceptical to say the least ! Now they request it several times a week.


I  think I will try this tomorrow.  Only reason I was asking is I am going camping for a week and was wondering if I should make an extra and take it camping with us for morning bagels


----------

